# Lightning Nock is ready (firenock)



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

Firenock LLC just got its first shipment of Lightning nock. 
<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i122.photobucket.com/albums/o277/osomemac/LightningNock_LG.jpg" border="0" alt="Lightning Nock LG"></a>
For more detail, please visit www.firenock.com. You can purchase them now on the http://shop.firenock.com


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

*Firenock new website is up*

With the Lightning Nock LG out, www.firenock.com is totally redesigned.

We need pictures to fill the albums in the photo gallery. Please send your firenock taken animal picture to [email protected] to show off your priced harvest.


----------



## skyhunter (Dec 1, 2003)

*Firenock for axis*

I went on the web site but I dd not see where I could order the new "G" series nock for axis arrows.

Do I have to place the order by phone?


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

*A and E style*



skyhunter said:


> I went on the web site but I dd not see where I could order the new "G" series nock for axis arrows. Do I have to place the order by phone?


They are not ready yet. The Lightning nock is first out the gate. Follow by Firenock style 'S' and 'C' in 2 weeks. Then within 2 more weeks it is 'A' and 'E'. All accessories are out as of now. FYI, all generations of firenock battery and most accessories are interchangeable. With the except of the match weight and the tools for extreme shock battery end cap.

For those who had purchase Firenock before the following URL should please you. We value our customer and want to earn your loyalty. We try harder!

http://www.firenock.com/Refresh and Upgrade.htm


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

*Photos and description*

Thanks for the photos. They looked wonderful. If you wanted to send me a photo to show off your catch, please also give me a place and short description so everyone know when and where you harvested the trophy.

The following are the basic that I would need to post your photo:
1) 600X800 minimum in resolution for the photo
2) name (the way you would like to be seen/call)
3) the place you harvested it/them
4) the year/month (if remember when you harvested the animal(s))

Disclaimer:
NO COPY WRITED PHOTO will be accepted. When submitting the photo, the sender authorized Firenock to post and show the photo without alternation. Firenock reserved the right to not post the pictures on its web site.


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

*LightNING Nock LG fit chart*

Thank for all the letters. Below is the list of the arrows that will fit Lightning Nock LG. The same nock is also use in which used in Firenock GS and S1.

Firenock/Lightning Nock Style "S"; Standard Size Arrows Fit List
Beman: ICS Camohunter®, ICS Hunter Elite™, ICS Hunter™, ICS Hunter Junior™, ICS Venture™, Beman 9.3™
Cabelas: Carbon Hunter, Stalker Extreme Carbon, Outfitter Series
Carbon Xpress: Kevlar KV®, Maxima™ Hunter, Maxima™, Maxima™ 3D Select; Terminator Hunter, Terminator Select Hunter, Terminator Lite, Terminator Lite Hunter, Terminator Lite Select, Carbon Rebel, Carbon Rebel Hunter, Thunderstorm SE, Thunderstorm, Heritage
CarbonImpact: Stealth XLT, Trophy Hunter, Carbon youth
Carbon Tech: Whitetail, Cheetah, Rhino
Easton: LightSpeed®, PowerFlight™, or any fits the Super Nock, 3D Super Nock and aluminum arrow that can utilized uni-bushing system, ACC 3-60/340
Gold Tip: Pro Hunter, XT Hunter, Expedition Hunter, Falcon, Traditional XT, Traditional Hunter, Big Game 100+, Ted Nugent Signature, CAA .350 
PSE: Carbon Force, X-Weave, X-Weave Pro
Red Head: Carbon Fury, Carbon Maxx, Carbon Supreme, Carbon Hunter
Scout Mountain Equipment: Epsilon Arrows
Vapor: Predator, Pro, Pro Max-1, Whitetail
Victory: V-Force, V-Force HV

for all other sizes, please visit www.firenock.com/Productfitchart.htm


----------



## ASAT_Pro (Jun 30, 2008)

Will the Firenock fit the new Titan shaft from Carbon Impact?


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

*Firenock in Sweden*

It is between 0.242" to 0.246", it will work. Only issue, if you are not in US so you cannot get Firenock or lightning nock G series. Please contact Firenock international for more info at www.Firenockintl.com for dealers in sweden.


----------

